
Show HN: Freetransportationdata.com – Tips/Sources for Transportation Data - dkn775
http://Freetransportationdata.com
======
dkn775
This website isn't perfect, but I created it after working on transportation
data for a state government. It is focused on the Maryland area, but there are
some national sources. This is a good page to find ideas for GIS-based
analyses on traffic crashes, travel patterns, and transportation
infrastructure. Any ideas welcome. It was my first GitHub page, so I know that
it could be better on the dev side.

